# R20 aquarium



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

Maybe the owner can chime in or anyone that's bought from them but I'm wondering if they dose praxis? I can't remember if I asked them or not and tried calling today no answer. Just wondering if they do and is it safe to dose again just in case?


----------



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

*dose prazi pro*


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ryan will generally dose shipments when they come in. He's closed Monday and Tuesday but he'll be back in Wednesday. He may reply to text in the meantime.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Ryan told me hypo and copper. That is why there are no inverts or corals in the fish system. They had some issues last year, and apparently hes been having success using copper on both the fresh and saltwater fish.


----------

